# next FET after chemical pregnancy



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering How long people left it before they had their next FET after a CP?
Our next FET will be our final chance as we have only 2 Frosties left and we’ll put both in.


----------



## Danaa (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello,i had a chemical and my next transfer was in the second cycle after my chemical,the first cycle i had a shot to shut down my ovaries and the second cycle i started the Estrogen pills.
I think you should ask ur doctor for more informations,mien didn’t seem to think I needed to wait.


----------

